# PPV service up today



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Channel 554 is now up with details on how you can watch the upcoming live PPV event on TiVo.

However, as I type the displayed page (http://virginmedia.com/TiVoLiveEvents) is not yet up - but you can call *0800 519 6920* to book the event too.

Once booked you'll be able to watch the event live (and repeats) on 555.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Just saved their bacon on that one then


----------



## Karnak (Jan 13, 2003)

Glad I don't like boxing. This whole thing seems to have been a massive drama


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

I have never watched any PPV event but I can certainly see how not having the same ability to order them via the box is a major issue with the Tivo.


----------



## dannylau (Jun 20, 2011)

cwaring said:


> I have never watched any PPV event but I can certainly see how not having the same ability to order them via the box is a major issue with the Tivo.


Funnily enough all of the current "major issues" with the Tivo aren't an issue for me, I don't do PPV, I don't like tennis so I don't need the red button, the padding issue isn't a problem I rather like being able to use different padding for different channels, 1 min ether side is more than enough for most satellite channels but I give the beeb 3 mins, I have never used reminders as I record everything I want to watch and view it later so I can FF through the adverts.

I'm not saying these shouldn't be addressed but from a personal point of view it doesn't bother me.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

The online booking system is now up and running.


----------



## Karnak (Jan 13, 2003)

dannylau said:


> Funnily enough all of the current "major issues" with the Tivo aren't an issue for me, I don't do PPV, I don't like tennis so I don't need the red button, the padding issue isn't a problem I rather like being able to use different padding for different channels, 1 min ether side is more than enough for most satellite channels but I give the beeb 3 mins, I have never used reminders as I record everything I want to watch and view it later so I can FF through the adverts.
> 
> I'm not saying these shouldn't be addressed but from a personal point of view it doesn't bother me.


I generally agree with you. I consider myself lucky that none of those bother me either.

My biggest problems surround the UI being a little slow and me wanting a nice shiny iPad/Android app to play with.


----------



## metalguru (Mar 12, 2011)

I booked this yesterday via the internet for the Tivo, a painless quick way, email reply telling me to check on channel 555 and all was well


----------



## Ianl (Nov 16, 2000)

so , where has this gone? was it just a one off for the boxing? i asumed i would be able to order the summerslam ppv



OzSat said:


> Channel 554 is now up with details on how you can watch the upcoming live PPV event on TiVo.
> 
> However, as I type the displayed page (http://virginmedia.com/TiVoLiveEvents) is not yet up - but you can call *0800 519 6920* to book the event too.
> 
> Once booked you'll be able to watch the event live (and repeats) on 555.


----------

